
Reap the Benefits of Inverted Tariffs in a US Foreign-Trade Zone - gscott
https://www.integrationpoint.com/blogs/en-us/foreigntradezonenews/56-us-foreign-trade-zones-ftz/1595-reap-the-benefits-of-inverted-tariffs-in-a-us-foreign-trade-zone.html
======
downrightmike
advertisement

~~~
gscott
Its an advertisement but it was the best explanation of getting around the
steel tariffs.

